# Weekly competition 2012-19



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 F' U' R2 U R2 U'
*2. *R U' R2 F R U' R F2
*3. *R2 F' R2 F' R U F2 R' U
*4. *F U' F2 U F' U' R U R2
*5. *F U' R U R F2 R U' F2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' U' F R' D2 U2 F' R F U
*2. *U2 R F2 D B' R' F U2 D2 L D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2
*3. *F D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R D' L2 U B' U2 B U' R' U2
*4. *B F L2 R2 B' D2 B L2 U2 F R U B' F2 L' B2 D R F2 L
*5. *U' F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' B2 D R B' L D2 R D' F' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw R' Fw2 R' B' Fw2 D B F' R2 F L Rw' D2 Rw' Fw F' L' D2 B' F2 D R B' Uw U' B2 Fw U2 L2 D' U2 R2 B Uw' L' Uw B' U' Rw
*2. *L2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' B2 R' B2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 L2 B' Uw' Rw' R2 F' L' Rw U' F' Rw' B D' Fw2 D2 U2 Fw Uw' Rw' D' Rw2 B Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw' U R'
*3. *L2 Rw2 R' F L2 U' F' D' B' Fw Rw' R D' B L U Fw' Uw U' R2 U2 B2 R' Fw2 R B' Fw2 U' R' D R2 F2 L Uw2 B' D' Uw' U2 Rw2 B
*4. *F' Rw2 B' R U' R' B Fw' F D' Uw B2 D Rw2 D Rw' B Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw L Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw' L' Uw F U Fw2 L2 Rw D Rw' F2 U' B2 U
*5. *U Fw' Rw R2 F2 L' R Fw U2 L2 B2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F L2 R Fw2 F2 Rw' U2 F2 D Uw' U' F L' Fw' D F' L' D' Fw D F' D' U' B D R

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Dw Uw B' Uw' B' Lw' U' B' Uw' U' R Dw' Rw2 Uw Bw2 Fw' Uw2 U' Fw L' B D2 Uw Bw2 R' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 D Bw' D Uw L' Rw Dw2 U Lw2 R' Bw Rw2 R2 B Uw F' Dw Bw Uw L Lw' R' Uw' F' D' Uw' Bw Dw Lw Dw2
*2. *L Rw D2 B' L F2 Lw2 F' Lw Rw2 Bw' D2 R2 B' Dw' R Dw Bw' F Rw D Uw' Bw Lw' F D2 F Lw B U' Rw' Dw U Lw2 R' D2 Uw2 Bw F2 U' B2 Bw Rw Fw2 F2 U' Lw2 Fw U Rw B2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 Bw' Dw' Uw' Bw Rw' R2
*3. *D Dw2 L D Lw2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw B2 Bw2 D2 L Rw' R2 B U2 L' Rw' Dw' B' Fw R' D Dw' U' R2 Fw Dw L2 D' Dw Fw' F Lw' F2 Lw' Bw2 F Uw' L' Bw' Lw U Bw F2 Lw U' F' L2 Dw2 Lw' Dw Uw Rw2 Uw' Lw R2 B'
*4. *Dw Fw U Fw2 Dw' U' L2 Lw' B' Fw2 Dw2 U' B Fw2 Dw F Uw B2 Bw D2 Lw Dw B2 Bw L R' Dw2 L Rw R' B' Bw' F' L' R' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D2 Lw Rw U Fw D' Fw2 Lw' Bw' F2 Dw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw L' Bw' Lw' D2 B2 Dw2
*5. *U' Fw' Dw' L U' L2 Fw R2 U2 Lw2 Bw D Dw2 Fw U Fw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F' R D2 Dw Fw' Rw2 D' U' Lw' Dw2 Uw2 U Bw' F U2 F Rw2 R2 B' F2 Uw' Bw' L Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 L' Fw' D U L2 Lw Rw' D L Rw R B

*6x6x6*
*1. *F L B' 2B 2D2 2L2 B' 2F2 2U L 2U2 U L' B' 2R' 3U L' 3F' 2D U' 3R' U' 2F' U2 F D' 2U2 U R 2B2 3F F L 3R U2 L2 3U U 3R2 3U 2R' 3F2 U 2L' F2 2R R2 F2 3R2 3F2 D 3U' 3R B2 2B' 2F F' 3U L' B2 L2 2L2 3U U2 F2 2L2 2D2 3R2 U' 2F
*2. *U2 R 2B2 3F' 3R2 2U' R 3F' F' 3U' 3R2 U2 3F' 2D2 2R 3U B 2F L D R' 2D' 2L 2R' 2U' U' 3R' R 3U' 2L 2R' 3U2 L2 3R2 R' D2 2U B' 2B2 3F D 2D' 3F 2F 2R R B' F' 2U 2L' R' 3F' F 2U 3F' U 2R' 3U R 2D' 2U2 U' 2R' D 2D 3U 2U 2F' 3U' U2
*3. *2F2 3U 2F2 U2 R D R2 2D L 2B2 3R 2D' 3R 2F 2D' L B' 2B2 2D' U' 2L' B2 F' 2D2 B D' 2U2 B2 3F' F 2U2 F 3U 2B2 F 2D' L2 2L R B' R U2 L' 2D2 B' R' B2 F L' 2L 3R' R' 2D' L' 3U' B' 2B' 2U2 B' 2F' 3U2 F' 2L 3U U' 2L 2R2 2B 3F2 F2
*4. *3U2 3R2 B 2B 2F 2D' U' 2B' 2L2 2D2 3U2 2B' 3F 3U 2U' B' 2R' 3F 2D' 2R' 3U 2U' 2L R2 D' 3U' R B2 D' 2R' 3F' F 3R' B' 2D 2B' L' F2 D2 2L 2D' 3U2 2B F2 U2 R D2 2D 2U2 2R 3F' D 2U' U 2L2 3R2 B' R' 3F F' R D L 2R2 B' 2F2 U' B D' 3F'
*5. *R 3F L2 3F2 2R R 2B2 3U' F2 R2 B' 2F L2 3F2 2D' 3F2 2F' 2L 3F' F 2D 2U2 L 3R' R' 2U 2R' 3F 2U' R2 U 2B 3F F' 3R 2R2 3F2 2F2 F2 L B U2 L 2L' D2 2U2 2R F 2L 2U' 3R2 3F 2L2 B 2R' 2D' L2 B' 2B 2F' 2R' 2D 3R 2R' R2 2D B' 3R2 U' 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R2 3D' 2L 3R B' D' 3D' 3L2 2B2 L' 3L2 2R' 2D' 3D F 2D 2B2 3B' F' L' 3R2 3U 3L 3R' R 3F' 2F2 F2 3L D' 3D2 2F F D2 2B 3F2 2F2 3R' F2 L2 R2 F 2D 2B 3B 3F' L2 3F' F R2 2U2 U' L2 D2 3D' 2B2 2L2 F2 3R' 2D2 3D2 U 2B2 U' 2B' 2U2 3F2 3D' 2L' U 2F2 D2 2U U' B2 3F' F 2D' B 2B2 2L 3L' 2R' R2 3D2 2L' B F 2R2 R 2D 3L' 3R2 3D2 3F2 2F2 3U 2B F 3R
*2. *2B2 2U 3L F2 D' 2F2 F' 2L2 3L 2D' 3L2 2F 2U2 2L2 D 2D 3D2 2U2 F2 3D2 F 2L' B2 2B' 3B2 2D2 3U2 3R D B2 3R 2D2 3D L 2U2 F' U 2R U 3L' 3R2 2R2 3D 3F2 R2 2F 3L 2D' 3B' L 3R' 2B2 2F' 3L 3U' 3F2 2D' 3R2 R2 B' 3F2 R2 3F' 2F 2R' 2F' 2R2 F' 2R' R 2F' 3U B' 2D2 B 3B U L 2R 2U 3B' 3U' 2U' 3F2 2D 2B' 2R2 3F2 R 3U2 3F' 3D2 2F D 2U' 3R' D' 3D 2U' R
*3. *2U2 2L2 D2 3B' D' 2U 3L' 3R' 2R R2 3D' L D2 B' 3D' B' 2R2 R' 3U U2 2B L2 2L' 3R2 3B F2 2L2 3L' U' L' 2F' 2D2 3D' L2 R' B 2B 3F 2F' L' 3F 3L 2F2 D' 2D2 U 2B2 3D L2 3D' 2U U 2F2 2D2 2U2 3R' 2U 3L2 D 3U' 2B2 3F D 3F2 F' 3R' 2U' 3R D 2U2 3L2 U2 F' D 3B R' 3U' 2F2 3U' 3L U' F' 2R2 F2 2L2 3R2 2F' L' 3B2 3F2 U' 3R2 F U' 2B' 2R2 2D' 3R 2U' 2L'
*4. *2D' 2F' 2L 2B' 3B 3F' 3U2 3R' 3F D2 2D2 2U L 2L2 R2 B2 3F 3L' 3R' 2R' 3U2 B' 3U' 2L F L 3R 3U' U2 2B2 2F' 2R D' 2D' 3U B 2D 2B2 3B F L' 3F L2 3L 3R' 2R2 F2 2R2 3F 2F2 2D2 L' 3U 2U' 3L 2D' 2R2 2D' 3F2 F2 R2 2B2 2F' 3U' 2U' 2R D2 2B2 3R D 3B' 2F D' 2D2 U 3R2 3B 3U' 2U' 2R2 3F2 2L2 2R' 2D' 2R' 3F2 2L' F2 3U2 L 2F F 2D 2U 2L2 3F2 3D 2U' B2 F
*5. *F' 3L 3D' L2 B' D 3U' L 2U' 2R' B' 2R' 2D' 2L2 3F' 2F' R2 3B2 3R2 3B2 3D' 2L2 3R2 3D2 2B' 3L' 2D 3F' 2F2 2D2 2B2 2L2 3R2 2R' R' U2 3B' 2L2 3R2 3B F 2U2 2L' D 2B' 2F2 F2 2D2 2U' 3F 3R2 D2 2B' L2 3R2 U' 2L 2U2 B' 3F 2U 3F' 3D2 3L 3R2 3U' B 3F2 3D B2 3B' 3F U' 3F' 3U 3R R 2B 3B' 3F 2F 3R 3U' B' 2L' R B' 2R 2B2 2F2 L2 D' 3D U2 3L' 3U' 2B' 3F2 2F U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' F R U2 R U2 R2 F2
*2. *R2 U' R F2 U2 F' U' R2 U
*3. *R' F2 U' R' U' F U' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R B' D' F R' U' R' B2 D2 U'
*2. *F R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B D2 F L2 B' D B2 L B2 D2 F D' L F2 R'
*3. *R' F2 R' D' F L' D R' U R' D2 B' D2 R2 F' B2 U2 F L2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Rw B2 Uw2 U' B' Fw2 F Uw' U L Uw U2 Rw F' R B2 Fw F2 Rw D' F' L2 R2 U2 R U' L R' B2 L F' Rw' D2 Uw' L2 D Uw2 L2 D'
*2. *R2 Uw2 U R2 B D2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' B2 Rw F2 D Uw' F2 D2 L Rw' D2 Uw' Fw' R' D B U2 R2 Uw2 L B' Fw2 F Uw2 B2 Fw2 D Uw U R B'
*3. *D2 Uw U2 Rw Uw' U' B2 D' Uw' L' R F Uw2 B' D' Uw2 L' R' D' Fw R' Fw' D2 F' U2 R' Uw U R2 B2 Rw2 R' U Rw D Fw2 D' U' B R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 F2 Dw2 Bw' L D' L' D' Rw' D Dw Uw2 B2 Fw Lw' B' D Dw2 Uw Bw Uw B2 Lw' B' Uw U2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' F L' Lw D' F2 U2 Fw' L B Lw' Dw Lw' D' Dw2 Uw' L' R2 U2 L2 Bw2 L' R' Fw2 L R Dw' F U' Rw2 D2 U2
*2. *F' Uw' Lw2 Rw' D' Dw Uw B R2 U2 L R2 Dw Uw' U Fw' F Uw' Lw' Fw D2 L U2 Lw' D' L2 Dw' Lw Bw2 Lw B Rw Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw Dw2 Fw Uw' U2 F' U Fw' F' U Bw' Dw R Fw Uw Lw' U2 B' Fw2 Dw' L F' Dw' Uw2 F2
*3. *Rw' Uw Lw' Bw2 L D L2 Lw' Dw2 Uw U B2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 D' Dw' L' Bw' Dw Uw2 U' L' Rw2 D2 L' Dw' Uw' F' D2 Dw2 Fw' D Dw' U R Dw2 U2 L B' Fw2 D U L Lw2 R D' Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw R' B Bw F2 U2 R Fw' Dw' Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 2R2 D' 2U B2 2B2 3F' D F 2D2 3U L 3F 2F' F U2 L U 2F' 2D' 2L2 2U' 2R' 3F 2L' F' U 2B' L2 3F 2D' B' 3F' 2R2 B' 2B' 3F' L 2F' 2L' 2D B' D' 2B2 D 2D L2 3R' 2R' B L F' 2L2 2D' 3U 2U' U2 F2 D 2U2 B2 2F2 L2 2L2 D 2B D' 2F2 2D' 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L F 2D2 2F2 F 2L2 2B' 3B 3U' 2F2 F' L2 U2 2R F' L 2R2 2U' U' 3L' 2F' 2R 3U2 L' 2D 2L2 3R D' B U' 2F 2R 2F2 L2 D' L2 2D2 F2 L 2L' 2R2 2D2 B F D 2U' 2F2 3L 2D' 3U' R' 3U' 2B2 3B 2F2 D' 3D2 3R2 3F' 2R2 3U' R' 3B 3R 3U2 R2 F' D 3F' D2 3L' 2R 3U2 2U' 3B' D' U' 2R' R2 2F 3R R' 2B' 2L 2U 3F F2 3D2 R 2U2 2R R 3D' 2U L 2B 3L2 D2 2D 3F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 R2 F' L' B R D' F2 U' L' D' U2
*2. *R' F2 L' F2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 U' R B' L' B2 D U' F L2 F2
*3. *R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R' D2 B' R F2 D L' R2 U' R2
*4. *B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B R' B L2 D F' U2 R B' F'
*5. *F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R' D' L2 U2 F D' R2 F2 R U2
*6. *B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L D' F' R U' L B' F2 D2 U
*7. *B' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U' F' R D2 F L' U' B' L' B' F
*8. *D2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' F' R2 F' U2 F2 D F2 L D B' F' U' L R' D'
*9. *L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B U' B R U2 F' L' D2 B R'
*10. *R F2 D2 R' F L B D' R D B' L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 B' D2 B2
*11. *L2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' B' U L B2 D U F' R' B'
*12. *U2 F2 U2 F L2 F D2 F D2 F2 D L2 B R' F L' D' F' L'
*13. *U' B2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 F' D F R D' B' L R B' U' F
*14. *L D B U2 R2 L' B U' B R' B2 U2 L U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2
*15. *L2 U' L2 U L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F L2 R' D' F' L' D2 L' B' U2
*16. *D2 R' D2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' B F L2 D' B' R2 D2
*17. *U' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U L' F2 L' D' U2 L' D B D2 U
*18. *F2 R2 B2 D U B2 U L2 R2 D L B' D R2 F2 R2 U' B' L F2 U
*19. *F2 D2 F2 U2 L' R' F2 L B2 D2 R' B' L2 R F2 U' B' D' R B L'
*20. *B2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D L F2 L F'
*21. *D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F' L' F' U' R2 U2 B2 R2
*22. *B D2 L2 R2 B F2 U2 B L2 F2 L U R2 D' L2 F D2 B2 F' L'
*23. *B2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 F L B L' B' D' L R' D' U
*24. *L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F D2 R' D' U2 R2 U' B F2 L' B D'
*25. *B D R2 B U2 R' D' B' R F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 U
*26. *R' B2 R2 U F' U' L2 D B' L U2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 U2
*27. *R2 L' D2 F R2 U' D B U2 R' B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U'
*28. *D' U F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 B U B F U R' D2 U L D'
*29. *U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U' R' B' L' F' R' D U' L2 U'
*30. *L2 U2 L2 F U2 F R2 B' R2 D2 L' B' D2 R F' U' B U2 L' D' B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D R' L' U' B L' B2 L' D2 B R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U D2 F2 L2
*2. *L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 U2 B L' D' B2 F' L B2 U B2 R
*3. *L2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R' F2 U B' L' U2 F R' B U'
*4. *B D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R' F2 D' L2 U L' F' U R2 F'
*5. *B2 U2 R' U2 L F2 L B2 U2 R B2 F D' U2 R2 F U' R U B2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 B D2 L U B2 U2 F' L F U'
*2. *D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R D2 L B2 L' D2 F' D' B U F' L2 U L2 D' R
*3. *F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D F D R' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F U2
*4. *D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 R U' R' U' F' U' B2 D L B'
*5. *L' U2 B D2 R U F' L D B' R2 F2 U2 R2 L U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U R2 F L' F' R' U B U2 F R U2 R L2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 L2
*2. *B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 U' B D2 L R2 B' D
*3. *F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 U B U2 R' B2 L' D' F L' D
*4. *R2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 L' D' R2 F2 D R2 F L2 B' U2
*5. *B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F D F' U F2 L R F' D' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 L F' L2 R' U2 R' F' L D' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U' R F U' F R'
*3. *F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F D R F' R2 D R U' F L2 U'
*4. *L2 R B F2 R2 D2 B R U Fw2 U L2 Rw' R2 Fw Uw2 Fw' L' Rw2 U R' U2 L' U Rw Uw' L' Fw' Uw2 Fw Uw2 L2 B F' D' Fw2 R F2 U2 Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U' F2 U' F' R' F R' U'
*3. *B F2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F R2 F2 U L D2 F2 L F' R2 U B' U'
*4. *R' B F2 Uw2 B2 Rw R F2 L Uw' Fw L2 Rw2 D' Uw U F' U2 F U Rw B' R D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' Uw' L' Rw U Fw' Uw2 Fw' F
*5. *Fw' L2 Lw' Rw B Bw F' Dw B2 Fw F' Uw' B Dw Lw' Bw2 Rw' U L' Rw2 F U L Rw D2 U2 L2 B2 Rw2 R2 D F Dw B2 Rw2 Bw U' Lw2 D Rw Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R F2 L' Rw' F' D2 Dw' Uw' U' Lw F' Dw' Lw Dw' B' D Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' B' U B' U R U' l' r' b
*2. *U' B U B' R U' R U l u'
*3. *U B L' R' L U' R r b u
*4. *L R B' R' U B U r
*5. *B L R' L' U R U' B' l' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 1)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, -4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, 2) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (-4, -1)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R' D L R U' R' D U' L' U'
*2. *L' D' L' D R D' U' L'
*3. *L R' L R' D L D' U' D'
*4. *L D' L' D' R' D' R' L' U'
*5. *R U R U R U L D' U'


----------



## JianhanC (May 8, 2012)

2x2: 9.54, 6.43, 8.36, 6.98, 9.09 = 8.14
3x3: 21.78, 13.16, 13.26, 15.73, 16.99 = 15.34
4x4: 1:06.62, 54.92, 1:03.90, 57.52, 50.97 = 58.78
5x5: 1:27.35, 1:37.39, 1:44.51, 1:34.17, 1:49.46 = 1:38.69
6x6: 3:51.28, 4:00.65, 3:52.56, 3:47.93, 4:29.24 = 3:54.83
2-4: 1:33.50
2-5: 2:57.06 O_O
3x3 OH: 25.54, 27.05, 28.10, 23.74, 24.04 = 25.54
Megaminx: 1:19.06, 1:23.76, 1:19.86, 1:06.58, 1:18.43 = 1:19.12
Square-1: 1:28.14, 45.88, 45.42, 1:37.65, 54.24 = 1:02.75


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 8, 2012)

2x2: 2.91, 1.86, 3.86, 2.86, 2.51 = 2.76
3x3: 9.39, 9.49, 14.06, 10.16, 8.86 = 9.68
4x4: 42.49, 45.72, 45.22, 41.54, 43.12 = 43.61
5x5: 1:22.45, 1:36.38, 1:17.45, 1:24.33, 1:20.76 = 1:22.51
Megaminx: 47.94, 49.01, 50.48, 51.56, 56.39 = 50.35


----------



## Tao Yu (May 8, 2012)

2x2: (1.64), (4.60), 3.34, 3.63, 2.35 = 3.11
3x3: 11.89, (13.42), (11.39), 13.28, 11.90 = 12.36
4x4: (57.51), (1:07.23), 1:07.11, 1:03.40, 58.49 = 1:03.00
2x2 BLD: DNF, 20.36+, 42.18+ = 20.36
3x3 BLD: 1:45.73, DNF(2:48.82), DNS = 1:45.73 PB  7 corner targets, 9 edge targets, one flipped edge. 57ish memo
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: 23.20, (22.73), 24.45, 22.75, (25.95) = 23.47
234relay: 1:17.52
MTS: (1:01.32), 1:01.80, 1:01.64, (1:17.53), 1:06.95 = 1:03.46 yay PB.


----------



## Sillas (May 8, 2012)

*2x2:* (4.68), 6.37, 6.14, 6.75, (7.08) = 6.42
*3x3:* 18.24, 16.68, (15.75), (21.04), 18.73 = 17.88
*3x3 OH: * (27.36), 32.14, 35.42, (41.20), 29.70 = 32.42


----------



## Ickenicke (May 8, 2012)

*2x2:* 7.87, 11.01, 5.25, 6.50, 6.56 = *6.98*
*3x3:* (20.20), 16.04, 18.25, 15.91, (12.53) = *16.73*
*4x4:* (1:19.68), 1:33.49, 1:20.22, 1:31.62, (1:37.23) = *1:28.44*
*Square-1:* 45.74+, 51.17, 36.27, 29.02, 31.26 = *37.76*
*2-4 relay:* *2:05.01*


----------



## Reprobate (May 9, 2012)

2x2 - 17.52, (14.55), 14.65, 15.54, (DNF) = 15.90
3x3 - 58.97, (70.92), 63.62, 68.20, (54.32) = 63.60
4x4 - (5:02.43), 4:16.29, 3:48.59, 3:29.18, (3:00.79) = 3:51.35
5x5 - 6:13.61, 6:09.41, 6:16.55, (5:44.61), (7:10.86) = 6:13.19
6x6 - (10:04.87), 10:36.15, 10:52.30, 11:14:06, (DNF) = 10:54.17
7x7 - 18:48.31, (22:59.11), 16:55.79, (16:32.40), 17:13.35 = 17:39.15
3x3 OH - 2:34.87, DNF, 2:10.69, DNF, 2:50.03 = DNF 
2-3-4 Relay - 5:18.44
2-3-4-5 Relay - 13:07.18


----------



## Czery (May 9, 2012)

2x2: (4.16), 4.73, 6.68, (21.26), 10.94 = *7.45* (σ = 3.18)
3x3: (15.19), 17.49, 17.35, (17.51), 16.15 = *17.00* (σ = 0.74)
4x4: 

OH: 43.94, 42.36, (1:17.14), (40.17) = *43.15* (σ = 1.12)
Sq1:30.38, (47.89), (18.61), 24.72, 21.09 = *25.40 (σ = 4.68)*
234 RELAY :*2:11.41*
2345 RELAY :


----------



## balloon6610 (May 9, 2012)

2x2 : 6.28, (6.89), 5.17, 6.17, 5.15 = 5.87
3x3 : (21.23), (15.89), 18.68, 19.71, 19.02 = 19.14
4x4 : (My first time ever ) 2:32.06, 2:45.26, 2:18.42, 2:31.43, (2:14.28) = 2:27.30
3x3 OH : (49.00), 48.62, 48.37,37.17, (35.39) = 44.72
2x2-4x4 : 3:10.19


----------



## mycube (May 9, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.11 4.27 (3.30) (4.27) 3.55 = 3.98
3x3x3: (12.19) (13.80) 13.46 13.69 12.56 = 13.24
4x4x4: (1:00.36) 56.11 55.50 (52.72) 55.08 = 55.56
6x6x6: 3:38.40 (3:33.81) 3:40.63 (3:41.02) 3:40.30 = 3:39.78
7x7x7: 5:22.96 5:37.40 (5:44.90) (5:22.30) 5:35.78 = 5:32.05
comment: ao5 pb 
3x3x3 OH: 27.13 26.03 (25.19) 25.66 (28.53) = 26.27
2x2x2 BLD: DNF 45.68 30.83 = 30.83
3x3x3 BLD: 2:44.31 2:51.03 DNF = 2:44.31
Mulit-BLD: 0/2 in 8:34.08
2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:20.18
2x2-5x5 Relay: 3:27.84
Megaminx: 2:24.00 2:23.75 2:26.81 (2:11.66) (2:27.50) = 2:24.58
Pyraminx: 9.03 (11.43) (8.15) 9.69 8.53 = 9.08

FMC: 31 HTM



Spoiler



on inv: premove: F' D2 F D2 B (found after a switch after B R2 U' R2 U)

B R2 U' R2 D L U F L' F' D' L2 – TXC [12+5/17]
B2 U B U' B L' B2 L B' – EO [9/26]

L3C:
B R2 U' R2 D L U F L' F' ; D' - L2 B2 U B U' B L' B2 L B' F' D2 F D2 B
; = R2 D' L' D R2 D' L D [8-3/31]

inverse Solution:
B R2 U' R2 D L U F L' F' R2 D' L' D R2 D' L' B2 U B U' B L' B2 L B' F' D2 F D2 B

Solution:
B' D2 F' D2 F B L' B2 L B' U B' U' B2 L D R2 D' L D R2 F L F' U' L' D' R2 U R2 B'


----------



## emolover (May 12, 2012)

*2x2*: 2.97
1.85, 3.19, 3.19, 2.87, 2.84
LOL two 3.19's.
*3BLD*: 3:24.58
DNF, DNF, 3:24.58[2:21.43]
PB by over half a minute!!!
*Multi*: 2/2 17:22.92[13:03.96]
First success ever!!!


----------



## uvafan (May 12, 2012)

3x3: 37.18, 33.85, 39.73, (50.90), (33.30) = 36.92.

Not bad. Did EOLine incorrectly on the 50.9.


----------



## gamegazerock (May 14, 2012)

square-1 : 18.73, 17.40, (14.68), 19.30, (19.86) = 18.48

my first post my first join contest


----------



## Zaterlord (May 14, 2012)

3x3x3: (27.01) 29.64 27.21 (30.54) 30.01 =28.95 my first sub-30 average


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2012)

Ok, preliminary results: congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike & mycube

*2x2x2*(38)

 2.74 CuberMan
 2.76 SimonWestlund
 2.97 emolover
 3.03 yoinneroid
 3.11 Tao Yu
 3.63 ybs1230
 3.76 Jaycee
 3.98 mycube
 3.99 AndersB
 4.17 jaysammey777
 4.34 Skullush
 4.47 CubicNL
 4.47 FinnGamer
 4.81 dinostef
 4.96 Divineskulls
 5.19 Chrisalead
 5.28 ThomasJE
 5.46 riley
 5.48 BlueDevil
 5.77 janelle
 5.87 balloon6610
 5.96 Alcuber
 6.10 Mike Hughey
 6.32 okayama
 6.40 brandbest1
 6.42 Sillas
 6.80 Mikel
 6.98 Ickenicke
 7.45 Czery
 7.48 CommaYou
 7.51 pdilla
 7.54 MeshuggahX
 7.99 Schmidt
 8.14 JianhanC
 8.21 nickvu2
 15.07 hcfong
 15.90 Reprobate
 18.91 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(42)

 9.68 SimonWestlund
 9.73 ybs1230
 10.51 yoinneroid
 11.96 dinostef
 12.36 Tao Yu
 13.24 mycube
 13.43 riley
 13.62 brynt97
 13.66 CubicNL
 13.78 Skullush
 14.62 Chrisalead
 15.33 JianhanC
 15.73 pdilla
 15.75 AndersB
 16.10 CommaYou
 16.50 yale
 16.73 Ickenicke
 16.89 Jaycee
 17.00 Czery
 17.43 Kenneth Svendson
 17.72 jaysammey777
 17.88 Sillas
 18.28 BlueDevil
 18.63 Divineskulls
 19.08 MeshuggahX
 19.14 balloon6610
 19.68 FinnGamer
 21.47 Mikel
 21.71 Mike Hughey
 22.92 brandbest1
 23.72 ThomasJE
 24.19 aznanimedude
 24.62 Alcuber
 25.24 nickvu2
 26.65 Schmidt
 27.17 Jenscold
 28.95 Zaterlord
 36.92 uvafan
 37.15 hcfong
 40.17 hfsdo
 42.29 MatsBergsten
 1:03.60 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(29)

 39.36 yoinneroid
 40.44 ybs1230
 43.61 SimonWestlund
 49.43 CuberMan
 52.55 AustinReed
 55.56 mycube
 58.78 JianhanC
 1:01.77 dinostef
 1:03.00 Tao Yu
 1:04.68 riley
 1:09.08 CubicNL
 1:12.20 Skullush
 1:13.98 Jaycee
 1:14.82 Divineskulls
 1:18.19 Chrisalead
 1:26.69 AndersB
 1:28.08 MeshuggahX
 1:28.44 Ickenicke
 1:28.48 Mike Hughey
 1:34.93 brandbest1
 1:36.54 BlueDevil
 1:36.75 FinnGamer
 1:40.59 CommaYou
 1:45.85 Kenneth Svendson
 1:50.27 Mikel
 2:18.75 Schmidt
 2:27.30 balloon6610
 2:29.11 MatsBergsten
 3:51.35 Reprobate
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:22.51 SimonWestlund
 1:23.75 yoinneroid
 1:38.69 JianhanC
 1:49.21 dinostef
 2:02.20 AustinReed
 2:05.85 Chrisalead
 2:14.90 Skullush
 2:19.59 riley
 2:22.90 AndersB
 2:34.71 Mike Hughey
 2:56.40 Jaycee
 3:05.34 MeshuggahX
 3:09.36 pdilla
 3:25.80 FinnGamer
 3:27.15 Mikel
 3:32.37 Kenneth Svendson
 4:36.85 Schmidt
 5:43.02 MatsBergsten
 6:13.19 Reprobate
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:39.78 mycube
 3:53.79 AustinReed
 3:54.83 JianhanC
 4:38.90 Mike Hughey
 4:47.43 AndersB
 4:51.15 Skullush
 6:40.00 brandbest1
 7:42.87 FinnGamer
10:54.17 Reprobate
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:32.05 mycube
 5:44.91 Jakube
 6:36.69 Mike Hughey
 6:38.99 AustinReed
 6:58.60 Skullush
 8:11.57 dinostef
17:39.16 Reprobate
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 16.58 yoinneroid
 21.19 CuberMan
 23.47 Tao Yu
 25.54 JianhanC
 25.77 dinostef
 26.27 mycube
 27.24 brynt97
 29.31 Skullush
 31.84 AndersB
 32.10 Divineskulls
 32.42 Sillas
 33.84 AustinReed
 34.73 MeshuggahX
 39.18 Jaycee
 39.98 riley
 40.19 Mikel
 40.27 Kenneth Svendson
 41.48 Chrisalead
 43.15 Czery
 46.66 Mike Hughey
 47.24 balloon6610
 59.76 CommaYou
 1:01.04 ThomasJE
 1:03.22 FinnGamer
 1:07.43 Schmidt
 DNF Reprobate
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:38.60 yoinneroid
 1:46.01 Mike Hughey
 2:39.84 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 5.78 AustinReed
 7.01 CuberMan
 20.36 Tao Yu
 24.20 Mike Hughey
 24.87 Jaycee
 28.61 riley
 29.30 yoinneroid
 30.83 mycube
 34.58 MatsBergsten
 41.14 AndersB
 1:02.63 Mikel
 1:23.53 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 1:27.84 MatsBergsten
 1:28.75 Mike Hughey
 1:40.64 Skullush
 1:42.45 yoinneroid
 1:45.73 Tao Yu
 2:27.72 AustinReed
 2:35.10 Jaycee
 2:44.31 mycube
 3:24.58 emolover
 3:29.38 AndersB
 3:59.18 Mikel
 DNF riley
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:16.01 Mike Hughey
 9:19.51 yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:55.45 Mike Hughey
19:24.38 MatsBergsten
20:41.63 yoinneroid
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

4/4 (10:42)  Mike Hughey
6/9 (55:51)  yoinneroid
2/2 ( 9:22)  Jaycee
2/2 (17:22)  emolover
0/2 ( 8:34)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:03.46 Tao Yu
 1:06.77 Mike Hughey
 1:29.26 Jaycee
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 54.21 yoinneroid
 1:17.52 Tao Yu
 1:19.46 AustinReed
 1:20.18 mycube
 1:25.54 CubicNL
 1:25.92 Jaycee
 1:31.84 Divineskulls
 1:32.03 dinostef
 1:33.50 JianhanC
 1:36.80 CommaYou
 1:39.50 riley
 1:52.61 AndersB
 2:01.27 Mike Hughey
 2:02.66 MeshuggahX
 2:04.33 BlueDevil
 2:05.01 Ickenicke
 2:28.01 ThomasJE
 2:30.46 FinnGamer
 3:02.50 Schmidt
 3:10.19 balloon6610
 5:18.44 Reprobate
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:17.69 yoinneroid
 2:57.06 JianhanC
 3:11.03 AustinReed
 3:27.84 mycube
 3:38.53 dinostef
 4:09.05 AndersB
 4:23.18 riley
 4:45.17 Jaycee
 4:49.94 MeshuggahX
 5:09.93 Mike Hughey
 5:54.90 FinnGamer
 8:28.90 Schmidt
13:07.18 Reprobate
*Magic*(7)

 0.92 brandbest1
 1.36 BlueDevil
 1.44 Mikel
 1.59 riley
 1.68 AndersB
 1.72 Mike Hughey
 1.74 dinostef
*Master Magic*(5)

 3.09 dinostef
 3.60 BlueDevil
 3.66 Mike Hughey
 3.77 Mikel
 4.41 riley
*Skewb*(4)

 21.60 Mike Hughey
 23.50 Schmidt
 29.16 AndersB
 29.40 CommaYou
*Clock*(4)

 6.08 nathanajah
 10.24 yoinneroid
 16.85 Mike Hughey
 20.76 BlueDevil
*Pyraminx*(15)

 5.87 Alcuber
 6.13 Skullush
 6.38 AustinReed
 7.03 yoinneroid
 8.02 CubicNL
 8.48 BlueDevil
 8.56 riley
 9.08 mycube
 9.20 brandbest1
 10.48 ThomasJE
 13.14 dinostef
 14.63 Schmidt
 14.97 Mike Hughey
 16.36 AndersB
 22.42 CommaYou
*Megaminx*(10)

 50.35 SimonWestlund
 1:19.12 JianhanC
 1:19.52 dinostef
 1:28.16 Divineskulls
 1:48.07 yoinneroid
 2:01.27 AndersB
 2:24.85 mycube
 2:39.86 Skullush
 3:11.40 Mike Hughey
 DNF brandbest1
*Square-1*(12)

 18.48 gamegazerock
 25.40 Czery
 30.34 yoinneroid
 33.15 Skullush
 36.71 BlueDevil
 37.76 Ickenicke
 38.22 Mike Hughey
 52.55 brandbest1
 1:01.19 Mikel
 1:02.75 JianhanC
 1:11.04 AndersB
 1:31.83 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

28 okayama
31 mycube
34 Mike Hughey
39 AustinReed
50 AndersB
51 dinostef
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

323 yoinneroid
275 Mike Hughey
248 mycube
218 dinostef
207 AndersB
200 Skullush
185 Tao Yu
184 AustinReed
180 JianhanC
178 Jaycee
176 riley
153 SimonWestlund
121 CubicNL
117 Divineskulls
113 CuberMan
111 ybs1230
111 Chrisalead
106 BlueDevil
98 FinnGamer
96 MeshuggahX
95 Mikel
86 brandbest1
81 CommaYou
77 Ickenicke
70 Schmidt
66 Czery
65 MatsBergsten
64 Kenneth Svendson
62 ThomasJE
62 brynt97
61 balloon6610
59 Sillas
56 emolover
56 jaysammey777
55 pdilla
49 Alcuber
46 Reprobate
35 okayama
30 yale
21 janelle
18 nickvu2
16 gamegazerock
14 aznanimedude
13 Jakube
12 hcfong
11 guusrs
10 Jenscold
9 Zaterlord
8 uvafan
6 nathanajah
6 hfsdo


----------



## Jaycee (May 17, 2012)

Wow. Even without FMC, still in top 10.

Sucks because I found a 33 mover but I was too lazy to post it here.


----------

